# Look fine to you? (pumilio morph pairing)



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

so I finally got a male to go with some of my females from the early 06 imports. pairing looks fine to me, but wanted to get your opinions so someone doesn't down the line go, "hey, those two aren't the same morph"

female 1









female 2 (got this from a board member as a probable male but haven't seen any calling or courting so i'm assuming female)









male









I think its as close as i'm going to get, but i haven't been keeping up with what people are using to distinguish between rio and christobal so i'm throwing this out there


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That looks like one of the better pairings to me, but I'm a pum noob.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey, those 2 aren't the same morph.


:lol: 

Looks good to me.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I wouldn't bet the farm on it, but I would say it's close enough for govt. work. Which is about as close as we are going to get with the farm raised pums, barring some detailed report and guide from the farm.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

they look the same to me but i also dont have any pums and only get to look at the pretty pictures  i plan on getting couple pairs in the following year tho


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

i have nothing to add really, i just thought that male is really pretty! and i'm one of those odd ones who dont really like pums.  good luck with the breeding!


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

SusannahJoy said:


> i have nothing to add really, i just thought that male is really pretty! and i'm one of those odd ones who dont really like pums.  good luck with the breeding!


Thought this was funny....since I used to be one that did not get excited over pumilio AT ALL...that is, until I finally gave in and got some a long time ago. LOL! Now, I'm addicted, and I have 5 different morphs...and they are some of my favorite little frogs. 

Kristen

P.S. Pairing looks good to me, as well.


----------

